# Straightening an old Disston saw blade



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm considering buying an old (dated 1910s or 1920s) Disston 112 saw with a slightly curved blade. The blade is shiny but bends slightly to one side. The handle has paint splatters and a small chip in the one of the horns, but the wood appears okay. Functionally, the only problem appears to be the curved blade. The asking price is about $50. Can I straight the blade? Is the price reasonable?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Good info concerning Disston saws.

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/index.html


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't know what the prices of old saws are from a collectors stand point, but from a users stand point, I can buy a boat load of older Disston saws for $2 -$5 each. If its got collectors value ok, other wise let me know how many you want.(1/2 the price)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

These are the un-restored saws
Some from here
Some just here and there.

Most restored are blogged


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would not pop for the $50.00. Too high for a bent blade. $20.00 would be tops for me if the rest of the saw is in good condition.
Bill


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd love to live in a place where I can buy a boatload of old Disstons for $2-$5. I've learned, though, that old tools are much more plentiful in some parts of the country than others.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I pulled 2 out of the box. 1 cross cut and 1 rip. Both need to be restored. $15 plus shipping if you want them.
1 disston
1 warranted superior.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Don W. I have a couple that I still need to work on first.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

me too


----------

